# Grand Rapids Ultimate Sport Show 2020 Cancelled



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

Just rec'd the info that the ShowSpan Grand Rapids event has been postponed...no date provided.
https://showspan.com/USG/#


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

was wondering myself,thanks.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Bummer, it was a rite of Spring!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Detroit nixed too.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

The post was about last years show.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

It applies to this year also.
"Old" is new again... 
(Still sucks too)


----------

